

Ask HN: What do you really need help with? - hammerbrostime

I'm looking at the list on Hacker News, thinking "this can't really be what entrepreneurs need help with right now"-- (ie, do you really need to know the state of Vim immediately?)<p>I'm curious, what do you all actually need help with in your businesses right now? What challenges you?
======
lmm
You think HN is actually for entrepreneurs?

What I need help with: interesting distractions that let me defocus enough to
stay awake for an 8-hour workday, but that are sufficiently within the
technology industry that management won't object to me reading them at work.

------
lucisferre
My proforma <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4219105>

